# GoodFellas NorCal & Impalas Modesto



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

December 11th in Modesto at krispy kreme douhgnuts more info & directions to follow I just wanted to put the date out for now


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

and i thought i was done for the year :biggrin: see you there :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GoodFella 40 (Jun 2, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

sounds good....


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

One more event, and for a good cause :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Already marked on the calender.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Oct 18 2005, 12:45 AM~4021217
> *December 11th in Modesto at krispy kreme douhgnuts more info & directions to follow I just wanted to put the date out for now
> *


Same place as last year? Flyer???


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

on behalf of LOW VINTAGE FAMILY!!!! we will be there!!!!!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i might be going to Mexico in Dec and if i do i wont make it out there  

good luck homies


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Oct 18 2005, 02:45 AM~4021217
> *December 11th in Modesto at krispy kreme douhgnuts more info & directions to follow I just wanted to put the date out for now
> *


very close to home....i'll be there joe! just have me some donuts... :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

It was a really good turn out last year


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

SKANLESS WILL BE THERE


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Oct 20 2005, 01:37 AM~4036443
> *Same place as last year? Flyer???
> *



Whats up Jen it is at the same place as last year & we will have a flyer soon


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

I WANTA GO !! PLEASE-PLEASE-PLEASE :biggrin: 

Maybe I could get P-dog to bring out the DUCE

YEA RIGHT!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

lets keep it on the first page


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Oct 22 2005, 01:44 AM~4050030
> *Whats up Jen it is at the same place as last year & we will have a flyer soon
> *



Coool  Just send it to me, and I can post on our website, or I can get it off of here when it's ready


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here is something....this isn't a final...but it does have the basic information needed...


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT

uffin:


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

kool :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

It's off the subject but I was messin around...check it out!


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

dam kutty nice pic


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 30 2005, 04:10 PM~4101253
> *It's off the subject but I was messin around...check it out!
> *


AC/DC LOL :thumbsup:

Do my car!!


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 30 2005, 05:10 PM~4101253
> *It's off the subject but I was messin around...check it out!
> *


can i get a 72 kutty photo shop class


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

i see how it is....i didnt get a cool photo shop when i joined...its because i'm mexican , aint it???? ..............j/p


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

That looks real good. :thumbsup:


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

Man Kutty my car looks good you are the man :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

whats up tony


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Oct 30 2005, 09:38 PM~4102274
> *i see how it is....i didnt get a cool photo shop when i joined...its because i'm mexican , aint it???? ..............j/p
> *



no its cause its a ford... :0 :0 



opps did i say that 






when you ready to fix that issue you got on the rear tray..holla at me bro!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Oct 30 2005, 07:38 PM~4102274
> *i see how it is....i didnt get a cool photo shop when i joined...its because i'm mexican , aint it???? ..............j/p
> *



I'll see what I can do......I didn't mean to leave you out Bird!


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

what up bird


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

great, now we are whoring it up in here.... uffin:
i guess its ok as long as its for the kids


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

That's RIGHT! TTT  :cheesy:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Nov 1 2005, 10:22 PM~4118508
> *That's RIGHT! TTT   :cheesy:
> *



Will we see the 64 at the toy drive this year


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 1 2005, 10:43 PM~4118615
> *Will we see the 64 at the toy drive this year
> *


if you bring it Goodfellas will bring the aquanet....


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 1 2005, 09:43 PM~4118615
> *Will we see the 64 at the toy drive this year
> *



62 - Aquanet?!  :rofl:

68 - If I can get the engine in in two weeks, then yes


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Nov 2 2005, 01:37 AM~4119460
> *62 - Aquanet?!  :rofl:
> 
> 68 - If I can get the engine in in two weeks, then yes
> *


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 2 2005, 12:54 AM~4119495
> *
> *


 My crate 350 has been sitting in my garage for two months, the most recent adventure on the car was rushing on halloween and connecting my battery cables backwards (DDDDUUUHHHHHHHHH) and frying my stereo wire. (I was in a rush to shut the garage cause it was getting dark, and wasn't paying attention) LOL......so gotta rewire my stereo and do the engine, LOL


----------



## chano92 (Nov 2, 2005)

Whos black caddy is that its pretty clean? :uh:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

Tony from Goodfellas CC


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Nov 2 2005, 02:01 AM~4119508
> * My crate 350 has been sitting in my garage for two months, the most recent adventure on the car was rushing on halloween and connecting my battery cables backwards (DDDDUUUHHHHHHHHH) and frying my stereo wire. (I was in a rush to shut the garage cause it was getting dark, and wasn't paying attention) LOL......so gotta rewire my stereo and do the engine, LOL
> *



Give a call the your car club brothers. Two people can pull out the old motor, swap all the externals, and install the motor on a 64 impala in about 5 hours.

My best time by myself is 3.25 hours from pulling old motor, to starting new one. :thumbsup: With air tools and a lot of room to move!!! This was with no detailing involved, I.E painting parts, or cleaning engin compartment. I do know my CHEVROLET IMPALAS


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I think 62bird should take his laptop & we should all take our oldies & make some more oldie CDs :dunno: what do you think


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

sound good to me :biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

ttt for the fellas :biggrin:


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 5 2005, 06:21 PM~4145700
> *I think 62bird should take his laptop & we should all take our oldies & make some more oldie CDs  :dunno:  what do you think
> *



AMEN :angel:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

looks like i'm taking the laptop....


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Nov 10 2005, 09:21 PM~4183116
> *TTT
> *


 IT LOOKS LIKE SOME INMATES OUT ON THE YARD!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 

PRISON BRAKE !!! PRISON BRAKE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 11 2005, 07:21 PM~4189205
> *IT LOOKS LIKE SOME INMATES OUT ON THE YARD!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> PRISON BRAKE !!! PRISON BRAKE!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOCK THE DOORS!


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

good luck in fresno goodfellas


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Nov 12 2005, 08:50 AM~4191702
> *good luck in fresno goodfellas
> *



Thanks....you not goin?


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 12 2005, 08:55 AM~4191713
> *Thanks....you not goin?
> *


no cant make it :tears: my daughter has a event on sunday.


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 11 2005, 06:21 PM~4189205
> *IT LOOKS LIKE SOME INMATES OUT ON THE YARD!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> PRISON BRAKE !!! PRISON BRAKE!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 hey bro, Joe wants to know who showed you how to spell...... :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Nov 12 2005, 09:46 PM~4194951
> *hey bro, Joe wants to know who showed you how to spell...... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: And they told me I was smart in special ed! I thought the little bus was for all the smart kids too!


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Nov 13 2005, 02:01 AM~4195758
> *
> *


are you going to fresno ???


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Posted 72Kutty's flyer, on the Impalas website :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

whats up goodfellas how did you guys do in fresno ???


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Nov 13 2005, 08:03 PM~4199207
> *whats up goodfellas how did you guys do in fresno ???
> *



I didn't make it either, haven't heard from anyone yet. I think the only one that showed is the blue caddy.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

hey..that's 15 days before my bday


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 14 2005, 12:36 PM~4203039
> *hey..that's 15 days before my bday
> *


15 days + 3 hour drive = 18 pack :dunno: you do the math


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Nov 17 2005, 03:12 PM~4226275
> *
> *


whats up tony you goin to alameda


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

congrats to joe,david & toney you guys were lookin good out there homies :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

whats up 71caprice...nice to see you on LIL


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I just might be in neighboorhood that day. Gotta make sure.


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

was upper GoodFellas


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

What up! I heard you guys did pretty good at the StreetLow show!


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

IT WAS A GOOD DAY FOR GOOD FELLAS I THOUGHT YOU WERE GOING


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

nice pic for your avatar tony..maybe i should post up the rest of the pics...j/k :biggrin: for reals though, congrats to all the Goodfellas for sweeping their classes... :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Nov 21 2005, 10:15 PM~4253219
> *IT WAS A GOOD DAY FOR GOOD FELLAS I THOUGHT YOU WERE GOING
> *



Yeah I had a poker game on Saturday night, didn't get to bed till late.


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

OK BIRD :guns:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

uyyy que miedo , mira como estoy temblando.. :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT 4 THE GENTE HELPING OUT THE COMMUNITY


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

:twak:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 30 2005, 05:10 PM~4101253
> *It's off the subject but I was messin around...check it out!
> *



Dam did you make that.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 22 2005, 09:35 PM~4259979
> *Dam did you make that.
> *



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 22 2005, 10:04 PM~4260246
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: You need to hook it up one day!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

This too!


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

here u go tony...HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL THE GOODFELLAS


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

was up bird thats all the pictures of my car ?I know you have more


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

oops double post


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

cool you posted up the father and son pic


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Nov 27 2005, 08:21 PM~4287841
> *cool you posted up the father and son pic
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Nov 27 2005, 08:21 PM~4287841
> *cool you posted up the father and son pic
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT  :cheesy:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Nov 28 2005, 12:45 AM~4289412
> *TTT   :cheesy:
> *


see you there :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Oct 18 2005, 02:45 AM~4021217
> *December 11th in Modesto at krispy kreme douhgnuts more info & directions to follow I just wanted to put the date out for now
> *


hope i can make it...its a long drive from home


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Nov 28 2005, 05:50 AM~4289791
> *hope i can make it...its a long drive from home
> *



Maybe you'll think of a name by then.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 28 2005, 09:57 AM~4290082
> *Maybe you'll think of a name by then.... :thumbsup:
> *


i got one bro! well talk over some donuts


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Nov 28 2005, 02:18 PM~4292314
> *i got one bro! well talk over some donuts
> *



You might have to bring the donuts.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 28 2005, 07:29 PM~4293670
> *You might have to bring the donuts.
> *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

Thats not cool dont laugh at me and my dads picture :twak:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Nov 30 2005, 10:12 AM~4306192
> *Thats not cool dont laugh at me and my dads picture :twak:
> *



You ready for the parade on Saturday?? I'm charging the batteries today when I get home from work.


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 30 2005, 02:06 PM~4307919
> *You ready for the parade on Saturday??  I'm charging the batteries today when I get home from work.
> *


where is the parade


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

its sat afternoon in manteca...call joe, he has more info


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 28 2005, 07:29 PM~4293670
> *You might have to bring the donuts.
> *


i just noticed today when i went by there that shit is no more...lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 1 2005, 06:22 AM~4312503
> *i just noticed today when i went by there that shit is no more...lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah I had heard that they were out of donuts!....lol


----------



## captainchito (Oct 14, 2005)

[attachmentid=370871]Let us see some more Family pics.......hee hee...... (father & son..) :biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by captainchito_@Dec 1 2005, 04:40 PM~4316337
> *[attachmentid=370871]Let us see some more Family pics.......hee hee...... (father & son..) :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chano92 (Nov 2, 2005)

was up goodfellas its me george :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GoodFella 40 (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Nov 30 2005, 09:12 AM~4306192
> *Thats not cool dont laugh at me and my dads picture :twak:
> *


Hey Tony I didnt know your dad was a CHP :biggrin:


----------



## GoodFella 40 (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chano92_@Dec 2 2005, 07:38 PM~4325728
> *was up goodfellas its me george :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Sup George


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chano92_@Dec 2 2005, 08:38 PM~4325728
> *was up goodfellas its me george :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Wheres the pic George :uh:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

what up kutty


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Dec 3 2005, 12:24 AM~4327181
> *what up kutty
> *


are you ready to hit the bowling alley saturday night bring a couple of members with you we can get some club competition going


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Dec 3 2005, 12:24 AM~4327181
> *what up kutty
> *




What up Billhack!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 3 2005, 10:36 AM~4328385
> *What up Billhack!
> *



Billjack....sorry typo!


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

what gave it away the glasses :dunno:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Hey Tony....what time you headin to Manteca? I think I might head to Joe'e a little early to clean up the car real quick.


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

how was the parade ?? any pics


----------



## GoodFella 40 (Jun 2, 2003)

I heard it was HOT. Thank God for sippy cups. lol What do you think Kutty? Hey guys I think Joe is right about getting a club vs club bowling competition going. That would be fun. Any other clubs down for it?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 4 2005, 10:50 AM~4333746
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


SHITKICKING CA!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 4 2005, 01:53 PM~4333757
> *SHITKICKING CA!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



yup..went to home depot and alwayz see some one wearing shit kickers! plus to top it off i was watching TV and i see a commercial of a place called TSC tractor supply company...WTF... :0


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GoodFella 40 (Jun 2, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

whos buying the donuts? :dunno:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I just heard KWIN announce the toy drive this morning on the radio. See everyone there on Sunday.


----------



## seavillian (Nov 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

SO, WILL THERE BE ANY GRILLING GOING ON AT THIS EVENT? AND IF SO, WHATS ON THE MENU? :biggrin: 
I GOT THE HOT LINKS JUST WAITING TO HIT THE GRILL!!! CAN YOU SAY "HOOK IT UP BABY" ??


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Dec 8 2005, 08:27 PM~4368355
> *SO, WILL THERE BE ANY GRILLING GOING ON AT THIS EVENT? AND IF SO, WHATS ON THE MENU?  :biggrin:
> I GOT THE HOT LINKS JUST WAITING TO HIT THE GRILL!!! CAN YOU SAY "HOOK IT UP BABY" ??
> *



Sounds like an idea!!


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 8 2005, 08:55 AM~4363429
> *I just heard KWIN announce the toy drive this morning on the radio.  See everyone there on Sunday.
> *


well is it saturday or sunday??????? :uh: :uh:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Dec 8 2005, 10:32 PM~4369160
> *well is it saturday or sunday??????? :uh:  :uh:
> *


Sunday :biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Dec 8 2005, 10:46 PM~4369211
> *Sunday  :biggrin:
> *


see you guys there.


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

I wish i could make this one ,but i have to work....but i wish you guy's the best !!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

two more days!!!!!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Dec 9 2005, 01:22 PM~4372381
> *I wish i could make this one ,but i have to work....but i wish you guy's the best !!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Fill the tank & call in :dunno:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

is it ok if i take a few beers?





















oh wait its Impalas and Goodfellas....i guess i already know the answer :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

see ya all sunday!!what a drive to get there... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 10 2005, 06:36 AM~4377966
> *see ya all sunday!!what a drive to get there... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Do you want to caravan.......lol


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Dec 9 2005, 09:52 PM~4375755
> *two more days!!!!!
> *


NOW ONE MORE DAY AND IT WAS FOGGY AS HELL THIS MORNING HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE BETTER TOMMOROW MORNING FOG OR NO FOG YOU WILL SEE THOSE RAGZ :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Dec 10 2005, 10:01 AM~4378472
> *NOW ONE MORE DAY AND IT WAS FOGGY AS HELL THIS MORNING HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE BETTER TOMMOROW MORNING FOG OR NO FOG YOU WILL SEE THOSE RAGZ  :biggrin:
> *



FOR SURE EXPECT US UP IN THERE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Dec 10 2005, 11:15 PM~4381721
> *FOR SURE EXPECT US UP IN THERE TOO :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Dec 7 2005, 10:49 PM~4361131
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Rumor has it that a shop in modesto is bringing a hopper that aint no joke is that you guys :0


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

VIEJITOS S.V. IS ON THE WAY  SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 11 2005, 11:22 AM~4383295
> *VIEJITOS S.V. IS ON THE WAY  SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE :biggrin:
> *


SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Damn.. That was like a real car show. Gets better every year :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: right on goodfellas and impalas!! good turn out to bad i could not stay longer..meet some lay it low homies out there, and thanks for the food fellas!


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 11 2005, 08:38 PM~4385917
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  right on goodfellas and impalas!! good turn out to bad i could not stay longer..meet some lay it low homies out there, and thanks for the food fellas!
> *


it was nice meeting you homie


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

pics :thumbsup:


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

great show :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

the best part was delivering those toys.....cant wait till the next one


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Yeah it was a great show for a great cause.....there were tonz of toys that went to the kids. Thanks to everyone who came out....there were a lot of clubs that came out and showed support....good lookin out!


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

OK GOODFELLAS

WERE ARE THE PICS???? :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Dec 14 2005, 10:04 PM~4408511
> *OK GOODFELLAS
> 
> WERE ARE THE PICS???? :biggrin:
> *



They are in post your rides....... :biggrin:


----------

